# In-Ground Fencing



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

A while back I ask for advice on the in-ground fencing. Many of you had great advice, now I want to brag on a company that has bent over to help me with one for Smarty. Petsafe has been fantastic.

We bought the Deluxe for Little Dogs, and installed almost 2,000 feet of wire. I called to ask several questions and everyone was so helpful. One of the inquiries was about having a dead area that would allow Smarty & our Jack Russell to go to the barn, crossing over the containment wire. They sent me a Gateway system that they are getting ready for market and it is exactly what we needed. They only required some feedback on installation and pricing. This was a really great deal for us.

Now it is time for training and the collar was too big for Smarty, although it said it was for dogs as small as 8 pounds. After several tries at different collars, Petsafe sending them to me to try, someone mentioned the CAT collar. It fit perfectly. Now she can have some freedom and I can have some peace of mind.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Sandi, that sounds really neat. Is it an electronic system? Send us some photos when you get a chance.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes it is the electronic systen that sends a signal to to collar. It ticks when she is close to let her know something is coming, then the collar shocks her if she gets too close. It didn't take much for her to understand not to go past the ticking. Nothing really to make pictures of.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How much did this system cost if you don't mind? My Mom wants to install this for her cocker spaniel.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I have a few more questions as well-----------did they come and install it? Did you do it? What do they do about crossing a sidewalk or cement driveway?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We installed ourself but they do have professional installers. There is nothing complicated about it. We crossed a driveway and 2 walkways using a concrete blade on one of my DH saws. My system was around $500 with the extra wire, the system comes with 500 feet of wire. We didn't have alot of digging as we just raked back the leaves and mulch in the wooded areas and layed the wire under it. It can be on the ground or on another fence, but I have to make sure the deer don't get caught and tear it out. I think if you have them install they help to train the dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It sounds almost exactly like the electric fence system that we have in our yard. The only bad thing about laying the wire on the surface, under mulch is that if you ever mow in that area, or drive tractors over it, the wire will be cut, and you may not know it until it is too late. Ours was burried around the perimiter, and I have one in my largest flower garden so they cannot go in it. I also have a plug in system that plugs in in the basement but runs across the entryway to my formal living room, where I keep all my house plants. They never ever have gone over it!! Sandi - I am so glad that this is working for you!!! I has been a godsend to us. Luckily we knew we wanted to do this, and also have our driveway paved & belgium block put in, so I arranged it so that the fence people came & installed, over the dirt driveway, so when they installed the new driveway and block, it was OVER the fence wire. If we ever need a "repair" they will have to cut into the driveway, but it has been a few years, no repairs yet!! So how is Smarty doing with the training??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds wonderful Sandi. I'll have to tell my Mom. She has asked me several times,but I just didn't know. Thanks for the info! I'm glad it is working so nice for Smarty and yours too Laurie!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I had to increase the voltage to get her attention away from chasing the wild life, but she quickly got the point and is doing great. Our mulch is at least 6 to 8 inches over the wire. Years and years of buildup in those areas, so I'm not worried about running over it. Thanks for the thought though. We cut into the driveway, put the wire in and then put a concrete sealer in the cut. Much easier than I thought it would be.


----------

